# Rattie ring bearer :)



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*Tomorrow, for the second time in my life, I am getting married.
Charlie is so attached to me, that since I have had him, he has traveled with me everywhere I go.
So I realized, that he couldn't be with me on my wedding day, and it broke my heart, so had to figure something out.

So my sweet boy will be my ring bearer.   

I got a satin purse for him to ride in that hooks to the belt on my dress, and a little satin rat harness that the rings are tied to.
At the right moment, I will let him out, and retrieve our rings from my best little buddy*;D*

Both our families love Charlie, and have been asaulted with cuteness any time they come over and he crawls all over them...so won't have to worry about anyone freaking out..... 
*


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

:O this is the freaking cutest thing ever.


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

Awwww!!! that is so sweet! I cant wait to see pics!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

We will need pictures, of course!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Please take lots of pics! Best wishes on your marriage!


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*I know it's blurry, but we were practicing...so took a pic....still cute *


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

Awwww!!!!!!! Hes a doll!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

He is a doll and congrats on your wedding  
I hope that it all works well for you and don't forget those pictures


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

It's perfect because he has white and black coloring like a little tuxedo 
How adorable!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

That is so adorable! Congratz on your wedding, I hope all the best for you !


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My best friend recently married, and my shoulder rat was specifically not invited. My friend is rat tollerant, and he's let our girl on his powerboat and in his house, and his wife's son had pet rats, so the bride doesn't mind rats but his wedding was rat-free. So your rat is going someplace my shoulder rat hasn't been... that's very rare.

As it's your wedding, make sure you have someone you trust on hand for rat handling duties, you will hopefully be too busy with your guests. Our big shoulder rat is a party animal. She has no trouble becomming the center of attention and making any party about her. I'm pretty sure our newer rat wouldn't be comfortable in a crowd, and would perfer to evaporate and explore. Either way, make sure somebody else is in charge of your rat. Also it helps if the person you trust with the job is trustworthy after a few drinks... Just because someone you trust owns rats of their own doesn't necessarily mean you won't find them doing tequila shots with your rat... I'm not going into details, but I actually walked back into the party to hear.... "Wow man, your rat is soooo much cooler than mine..."

Congrats on your wedding, but remember it's all about you. If something bad happens to your little buddy, it's going NOT to be the best day of your life.

Best wishes for the most perfect happily ever after, ever.


----------



## MandiMo (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats on your wedding & how adorable for Charlie to be your ring bearer!! Can't wait to see the photos!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

So cute!!I tried this one on the OH but he won't have any of it.Plus I think my girls are all too hyper to be trusted. I can't wait to see pics though!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

What a cute Idea. I agree it would be safe to have a rat relief handler/friend on hand to take care just in case. If you are having a professional photographer, I would take advantage of that! Coolness!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Omg too cute!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

So cute! Congrats on getting married


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats on getting married! This is such a cute idea...I hope you post some pictures


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*Update:

Wedding went off beautifully  
Charlie was the life of the party *I made sure to take him to a quiet room with his cage every hour or so, to give him time to relax from all the attention *thats right I brought his home cage to where we were getting married, so he could be his most comfortable* My photographer said my pictures should be ready in a month *there were lots, and having her frame a few* I let Charlie have a couple sips of fruit punch, and a tiny rat sized piece of wedding cake *about the size of a large yogi treat* My whole family took turns checking charlie in the quiet room. He seems very happy, didn't stress him out, and he got a long nap in my purse. 

What did surprise me though, was that during gift opening, someone handed me a brown cardboard box, tied with a cream ribbon.

I opened this to find the most adorable baby brown berk I have ever seen! I scolded my cousin for giving me a rat like this, but he said it had been in the works ever since we got charlie, and that the baby from time of weaning on had been in quarantine, that way I could start introductions as soon as we got home. I asked where he got him, he said a friend raises feeders for his snakes, which I promptly once again scolded the life out of my cousin for having such friends. But I looked at the little guy, and thought *better with me than in a snake's belly* 

Charlie has fallen in love with the baby, it is absolutely so adorable watching charlie turn into this big loveable ham, flopped on his back playing with the baby, their first time meeting ended in some sweet calm grooming, and falling asleep together in a little ball. It's like they were meant for each other.  Today, the first day in the cage with charlie, has gone like a dream, charlie doesn't seem to have a territorial bone in his body, he just showed him where the food was, where the water bottle was, and even took the baby, one of the baby carrots I put in for treats, my charlie is such a sweet boy :) Took us a while to name the baby, but last night we finally set on one, we have named him Mad Max, he does these crazy jumps off the cage shelves, and zooms around the cage, he's a little dare devil! *














*Here are a couple pics, first is max, second is charlie watching tv with me....i'm enjoying my honeymoon!**
*


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Your First born! Ha! That was quick! I am glad it all went well.


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what a perfect wedding gift!
I'm so glad they get along, and I'm so glad your wedding went well, congratulations!


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't forget your man


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Ha. It is her honey moon. I dont think we will hear for a few days now.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*We are doing a staycation type honeymoon....which works well, because i have two rats, a cat, and two dogs.....couldn't leave our fur babies! lol*


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

It's odd, but out of any number or rats certain ones are just special... They're calm in crowds, sociable and friendly with strangers, in short they're born shoulder rats. It really sounds like Charlie is one of the good ones. Bringing the cage along was a good idea. Even shoulder rats have a limit as to how many hours they can endure being party animals and a little occaisional rest goes a long way towards keeping them happy, relaxed and comfy. The cage also takes the risk away from having to have someone else mind your rattie when you are busy, and as I recall, my wedding was a pretty busy day for me without having to keep one eye on a rat in a strange place.

It's also usually a very bad idea to give someone a pet as a gift. But on the other hand when two rats hit it off from the start, there's just nothing like it. Even super people friendly shoulder rats don't always take to rattie roomies easily.

I'm really glad everything went so well on your wedding day, everyone deserves at least one perfect day in their lives...

Happy foreverly ever after.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*Ok i'm back folks.... 
Charlie is still wonderful, and max is getting big quick. Charlie is definitely my rat and Max is definitely my husbands rat, when cruising the couch, both separate and max goes and sleeps in my husbands shirt pocket, and Charlie dives down my shirt. Charlie acts like a big brother, Showed max the fun that could be had in the bathtub. Charlie just went straight to the deep end and started groom/washing himself, and then went and kinda herded max into the water, Max is still small enough that the deep part he could actually swim in, but soon was swimming and playing with Charlie in the water, so cute. Charlie and Max were just meant to be together, They spend each night curled in a little ball, in the hammock. They love to play, they woke me up the other night zooming around the cage, at first I thought it was them fighting from the squeaking and tussling....but once I got up and looked, they were taking turns leaping from the shelf pouncing on eachother, till the other rolled over, and then switching places.....*warm fuzzy moment* I really think I am so lucky to get two such wonderful rats. 
*


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Aww that's adorable


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just read this thread for the first time. You have a very understanding family and a super pair of rats. Congratulations!


----------



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

omg thats so cute DD


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so glad your wedding went so well!!! And congrats on the new baby:-D The story of Max and Charlie meeting made me squee a little bit lol......


----------

